# Cub Cadet 5254 front pto drive shaft



## Caseman50 (Mar 12, 2017)

Does anyone have a pic of a Cub Cadet 5254 front pto drive shaft?
I have a 5254 with a front snowblower. I have the shaft that goes from the front pto to the blower but not the one from the trans to the pto. My question is: is it solid at the trans end with a U joint at the pto end? Vice Versa? 
Any pics would be Greatly appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Caseman, welcome to the forum.

I recommend that you contact partstree.com with your questions. They seem to have just about everything for your CC 5254, but I do not see the front PTO shaft you are asking about. If you can contact them, I'm sure they can look up the shaft and answer your questions.


----------



## Caseman50 (Mar 12, 2017)

Big T, thanks for the response. I checked the parts drawings at parts tree they do show the shaft but only part of it. If I can't get a pic I'll try calling them.


----------

